
Show HN: A QEMU port for iOS that you can sideload - osy
https://getutm.app/
======
osy
You might have seen the preview few months ago. I’ve ported QEMU to iOS
complete with JIT support and it can run Windows XP, ArchLinux, etc pretty
well on latest Apple hardware (no jailbreak needed!).

Since then we’ve added a console mode, suspend/resume, multitasking, a variety
of input options including Magic Keyboard support and a whole lot more. It’s
finally stable enough for general use.

Sadly, with current Apple policies regarding code emulation, this will likely
never be accepted into the App Store. That is why so many people are wishing
for official sideloading support in future iOS releases. Until then, we are
distributing UTM with [https://altstore.io/](https://altstore.io/), an
unofficial sideloading solution for jailbroken and non-jailbroken devices
alike. Please share your feedback!

~~~
tluyben2
I read your release months ago; thank you for sticking with this! Although it
is not perfect (because of Apple!), it is much appreciated as experiment and
to see what this could be like!

------
Keverw
Interesting! Not sure if I’d want to use a desktop UI on a tiny phone but
could be neat on tablets. Then with the reports Apple might be dumping Intel
and going with their own ARM based chips for Macs too, seems like could open
up the door to still running x64 based operating systems like Windows or Linux
where you your applications are still x64.

------
Wowfunhappy
I wonder if you'd consider also creating a deb for Jailbreak users? There are
alternate ways of installing IPAs on Jailbroken devices, but it's
easier/cleaner to just install a deb in Cydia.

